# Ersatzteile und Zubehör für Serverschränke!



## PietFke (2. Dezember 2015)

Liebe Community,

 

Ich habe mir kürzlich einen Serverschrank (gebraucht) zugelegt. Mir fehlen mir noch Schubladen, Kühler etc. . . .  

ich würde mir gerne alles was mir noch so fehlt bestellen, kennt da jemand einen empfehlenswerten Händler? 

 

Bin für alle Vorschläge und Tipps offen, danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## eMJay (2. Dezember 2015)

Kühler ist relativ. 

 

Den Rest gibt es bei ebay oder über Geizhals.

Je nach dem was du dir vorstellst und für was du ihn brauchst. 

 

In meinem ist mein Homeserver drin und alle Kabel laufen da zentral zusammen. 

 

Dafür brauchst du ein Patchpanel min. Cat6. 

Viele Kabel, wenn du die nicht selber auflegst wird es teuer, vom Patchpanel zum Switch.

Wenn du Ordnung haben willst wirst du min 2 Kabelführungs Platten brauchen und ein paar Kabelführungs-Ringe.

 

Strom brauchst du auch also noch eine 19" Steckdosenleiste. (ich geh davon aus dass es ein 19"er ist) 

Schubladen sind genau so wie die Kühlung relativ. 

 

Das ganze sieht dann ungefähr so aus. 

Leider ist noch kein 19" Server Gehäuse drin.


----------



## Thomy88 (3. Dezember 2015)

Es kommt natürlich darauf an wofür du das Schränkchen benutzen willst,

wie eMJay schon richtig gesagt hat  

 

Ich bestelle mein Zubehör hier...  http://www.19power.de/zubehoer-fuer-19-serverschraenke.html

...da findest du eigentlich alles was für dich wichtig sein könnte!

 

Ist es denn ein 19er ?


----------



## PietFke (3. Dezember 2015)

Das hört sehr fein an!

 

Danke für euer Feedback und die Tipp´s  !!!

Der Schrank ist auch für mein Homeserver gedacht....

jo ist ein 19"er wie vermutet


----------

